# Diy subwoofer



## feelinfroggy1330 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey guys i reconed a pair of subs. And was told the. T/s wouldnot change much but but the spiders were changed and the sourround was changed xmax went from 19mm each way to. 30 how can i tell if the specs changed


----------

